# Black knot



## Caring Arborist (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi All, 
has anyone had success controlling black knot of cherry and plum? 
Thanks


----------



## Zale (Aug 23, 2013)

By control do you mean pruning out?


----------



## Caring Arborist (Aug 23, 2013)

Zale said:


> By control do you mean pruning out?




Thank you Zale. 
I was referring to chemical.


----------



## Zale (Aug 23, 2013)

Never tried chemical. IMO it is not worth it. You have to do multiple sprays throughout the season for the remainder of the tree's life. Prune out what you can and let nature take its course. I am not a big fan of spraying. I believe in tough love. If the plant can't survive on its own, find a better plant for the area.


----------



## Caring Arborist (Aug 23, 2013)

Zale said:


> Never tried chemical. IMO it is not worth it. You have to do multiple sprays throughout the season for the remainder of the tree's life. Prune out what you can and let nature take its course. I am not a big fan of spraying. I believe in tough love. If the plant can't survive on its own, find a better plant for the area.





thank you again. Agree with you, in fact I don't plant susceptible species like purple leaf plum anymore. Tried chemical in the past to no avail.


----------



## willmurf6873 (Aug 23, 2013)

*willmurf6873*

I have been treating a Chinese cherry for six years now using mauget myco ject along with deep root feeding with phc 11-22-22 and pruning out the flare ups, tree looks pretty darn good still


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 2, 2014)

Zale said:


> Never tried chemical. IMO it is not worth it. You have to do multiple sprays throughout the season for the remainder of the tree's life. Prune out what you can and let nature take its course. I am not a big fan of spraying. I believe in tough love. If the plant can't survive on its own, find a better plant for the area.


 

You obviously don't grow apples if you don't believe in spraying. IMHO, organic apples equal crap. The biggest issues my apples encounter are fungus based rather than insect, as insects are pretty easy to control. 

However for black knot of cherry, I agree with you.


----------



## Zale (Jan 2, 2014)

You are correct. I don't grow apples.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 2, 2014)

Zale said:


> You are correct. I don't grow apples.


 

Here, proof of better living through Dow Chemical. Looks at the golf and tennis ball for reference.


----------



## millbilly (Jan 2, 2014)

Ever try an *Opal apple*. Greatest apple in the world. Just ate my first one today absolutely incredible!!!! The don't even turn brown after you cut them. I hope Monsanto didn't have anything to do with them.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 2, 2014)

millbilly said:


> Ever try an *Opal apple*. Greatest apple in the world. Just ate my first one today absolutely incredible!!!! The don't even turn brown after you cut them. I hope Monsanto didn't have anything to do with them.


 

Never heard of an Opal. My big seller is Honeycrisp, people can't get enough of them.

All apples are grafted onto root stock and the varieties come out of the University genetics programs. The University of Minn. is real big on this and is the center of a lawsuit with the Sweetango apple.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jan 4, 2014)

willmurf6873 said:


> *willmurf6873*
> 
> I have been treating a Chinese cherry for six years now using mauget myco ject along with deep root feeding with phc 11-22-22 and pruning out the flare ups, tree looks pretty darn good still


 
it's most likely it's the 11-22-22 that is keeping ambient energy levels up and allowing the trees natural defenses to "deal" with the disease. Mycoject is oxytetracycline and it will only control bacterial infections, Black Knot is fungal.


----------

